# Receiver stuck at "receiving satellite info" due to signal loss



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

Have an ongoing issue with a partial signal loss that is discussed in another thread. My problem right now is that I want to watch recorded content on my SD DVRs, but I had tried to restart them earlier today, and both - R16 & R15 - are stuck at the white "receiving satellite info" screen, at 0%. Is there a way to force it to go part this so I can at least watch recorded content? Thanks.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

eileen22 said:


> Have an ongoing issue with a partial signal loss that is discussed in another thread. My problem right now is that I want to watch recorded content on my SD DVRs, but I had tried to restart them earlier today, and both - R16 & R15 - are stuck at the white "receiving satellite info" screen, at 0%. Is there a way to force it to go part this so I can at least watch recorded content? Thanks.


The only thing I can think of is to check the coax as far as you can, tighten the fittings, and restart. Could something have knocked your dish off a bit?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

You would have needed to swap some of your coax around earlier today, to find a good one to feed these receivers from the 101 SAT.


----------



## o0nephsbirth0o (Nov 5, 2011)

the R15's and R16's are notorious for getting stuck on that recieving sat info if their signal is low...BUT what you can do is when they finally get to that point, hit the "exit" button on your remote and it will kill that screen and go to your regular directv screen with a black background and a blank info banner...from there you can get into your DVR list and what not...


----------

